# poor and rich districts (your city)



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

polako said:


> I think you are refering to median household incomes, not average household incomes. Average household incomes hover around at least $200,000 in West Hartford and Avon. I was in West Hartford and Avon just this Monday and I can tell you that from the looks it's really hard to find more perfect suburbs anywhere. I mean it's a street after street of perfect old housing as you enter West Hartford and than perfect new housing as you enter Avon. Also the downtown has really improved in the last couple of years. I would highly recommend visiting the area.


For Avon, I wouldn't be suprised if it had average incomes over $200,000. The town is becoming the richest suburb in the metro. I'm not that sure about the area, I don't go there often.

West Hartford is a little more difficult. While it is rich overall, you notice that it gets worse the more east you go. With the exception of the Prospect Avenue area which I mentioned, the east end transitions into less affluent areas in Hartford. Elmwood, the south part is more blue-collar. The really rich areas are the North and West parts of the town. It is more diverse than Avon, and the downtown is excellent, getting expensive though.

Did you go down Albany Avenue (Rt.44) when you entered Avon from West Hartford? That is a beautiful stretch...but did you go east into Hartford? The street changes radically after a mile into rich mansions to bombed-out urban decay. Shows the sharp differences in the area.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

InitialD18 said:


> my friend brought a flat 2nd floor flat in an hkg style old tenement built in 60s for $700,000HKD high ceilings, large flat, quite good condition, stairs, 600ft2 ... while another friend brought a much newer flat built in 80s smaller flat, lower ceiling got lifts, security guard and paid more than twice as much ... both are 5 mins from victoria park ... both rich and poor estates live a road away in hong kong ...
> 
> as for hong kong i would say the richest urban areas are
> peak, mid level, south island, kowloon tong, happy valley, ho man tin
> the poor are mostly at sham shui po, mongkok , kwun tong, shek kip mei


The poor are also living in many places in the New Terrotories where there are public estates. Also, the private estates in New Territories are generally lower in price compared with those in city area. So, they are more for the lower-middle class.


----------



## Klas (May 16, 2005)

*îthink*

poor and rich have no difference between landspace but diferrence between social space


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Metro Atlanta:

Rich areas: Buckhead in the City of Atlanta, Sandy Springs, Dunwoody, Roswell (some poor parts), Alpharetta (the new rich, especially before the dot com bubble burst), Vinings, East Cobb, Duluth, South Forsyth County and Peachtree City.

Poor areas: South of I-20 within the Perimeter, some apartment complexes on busy streets in wealthy areas, Chamblee, Doraville and City of Marietta.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Marietta is a poor area now? Has the place changed a lot over the last 6 years? The last time I visited ATL, Marietta didn't come across as poor to me.


----------



## jamie_k44 (Mar 2, 2006)

When we are talking the wealthy parts of LA (County) , I think we should include the Inland Empire too. I read an article about Inland Empire's dramatic change and was surprised indeed. Rancho Coucamonga is another improving part of LA as well as Arcadia and Diamond Bar. Oh, I had a chance to visit Temecula too and I was surprised by the size of the houses over there. 

It was quite hard for me to choose the "wealthy parts" of London (despite that I've lived in London longer) because the wealth gap is not as dramatic as LA's. I agree with that Kensington&Chelsea, Hammersmith&Fulham are wealthy parts of London. I think we should add Richmond-upon-Thames too as the massive Richmond park attracts rich people. Kingston's another decent place to live.


----------



## jamie_k44 (Mar 2, 2006)

North Eastern Paris is where the riot happened, isn't it? It's like the French Version of Hackney. 

By the way, is Lewisham still counted as a poor place? I haven't been in that town for quite a long time.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

jamie_k44 said:


> By the way, is Lewisham still counted as a poor place? I haven't been in that town for quite a long time.


Lewisham the borough or the town?

The borough, like any London borough, is a mixed bag:










It contains some very poor areas like Deptford and New Cross as well as some affluent areas like Blackheath, Crofton Park and Forest Hill. Lewisham the town is one of the poorer areas, but even on this map you can see that the ward is diverse.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Richest area in Hong Kong is The Peak.

Other rich areas include, but are not restricted to Shouson Hill and Sha Tin.

Look at this: http://hongkonghomes.com/hong_kong_...&fchk10=&age=0&direct=&keywords=&sale_avail=3

That's approximately US$66million!

Then there's this place:http://hongkonghomes.com/hong_kong_...&fchk10=&age=0&direct=&keywords=&sale_avail=3

That's just over US$16 million for an apartment that's not even 1200 sq. ft.


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

jamie_k44 said:


> North Eastern Paris is where the riot happened, isn't it? It's like the French Version of Hackney.


It started in the north eastern suburbs indeed (Clichy-sous-Bois).


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

*Melbourne Australia*

_*Rich Districts*_

*TOORAK*























































*BRIGHTON*










*OUTER SUBURBAN WEALTH - TEMPLESTOWE*


----------



## azzurri.chris (Dec 12, 2004)

Montreal's Rich Areas: Westmount, Town of Mount Royal, Hampstead, Outremont.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

HirakataShi said:


> Marietta is a poor area now? Has the place changed a lot over the last 6 years? The last time I visited ATL, Marietta didn't come across as poor to me.


The City of Marietta has some poor areas, especially in the area north of the square and the area east of the square. The areas to the west of the square have some very nice old houses that area fairly expensive.


----------



## Backstrom (Apr 26, 2006)

kub86 said:


> For Seattle proper: Hmm...there's little pockets of nice areas. Queen Anne, Magnolia, Inverness, some spots on Capitol Hill? Madrona?
> 
> Poor: South Seattle, Rainier Beach
> 
> For the entire metro area: Basically, the East Side. Medina (Where bill gates lives) & Mercer Island are particularly nice.


If you're talking within city limits, retail core (Westlake Center) has definitely higher land value. Queen Anne a plus for its view.

Definitely, Rainier Beach, White Center would be considered not so fabulous. 

And I pretty much second everything you say. Medina, Clyde Hill, some areas in South Bellevue: Summit, Lakemont, Newport Shores.


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

lotrfan55345 said:


> Minneapolis
> 
> Rich: the outer two rings of suburbs that surround both DT Minneapolis & St. Paul
> 
> ...



I'll have to take issue with this. Here are the areas I'd characterize as being rich and poor (bear in mind there are also lots of upper-middle class city neighborhoods (Mac-Groveland and Highland Park in St. Paul and Linden Hills and Tangletown in Minneapolis), there really are no poor suburbs, though some would be trending toward lower-middle/middle class):

RICH: Kenwood, East Isles, Lowry Hill in Minneapolis (generally the area around the lakes district SW of DT Minneapolis). Plus the developing "gold coast" Mills District along the downtown riverfront. 
Crocus Hill in St. Paul
Wealthy suburbs: Edina (a first ring suburb of Mpls); Wayzata and various Lake Minnetonka communities (Orono, Deephaven, Shorewood); North Oaks (N. of St. Paul)

POOR: Near North side of Minneapolis, Phillips neighborhood of Mpls, Frogtown and the East side of St. Paul.


----------

